# GPS



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

My daughter brought a Magellan 4250 with her and I like it although it's in need of updating. I liked my cell phone GPS until I saw this one but now want to buy a GPS and don't know which to buy. I hear the Magellan and the Garmin are good but would like to hear from those that have them. If you have one of them would you let me know what you don't like about it please?
Thanks!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My dad has a Garmin. He loves it, some times even more than the navigation in his vehicle. For instance, the night of his first trip with it he used it to find restaraunts from his hotel room. He'd point it in the direction from his window & decide upon what it came with. Everyone I've known has a Garmin & loves it.

You might check out CNet they have professional reviews & then user reviewers. 
www.cnet.com


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We have a Garmin, it is pretty simlpe to use and always gets us where we are going.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 360 (I think that's the model number). I love it. It's really easy to use. I picked that one because we geocache and it can be used for hiking so I didn't have to buy one for the car and one for hiking.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a garmin nuvi and love it I download books to it for long drives and it's my handsfree device.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Everyone I know who has the Garmin loves it. In addition to the one built into my car, I have a TomTom and it's really good too. It is supposed to have the most updated maps. What I don't like about it is that it doesn't say the street names unless you use the mechanical sounding voice and I don't like that voice. So, it will just say turn right and then it willl ding when you should be making the turn.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

cjsud said:


> I have a garmin nuvi and love it I download books to it for long drives and it's my handsfree device.


Where do you download the books from?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Another very pleased Garmin Nuvi owner, here :biggrin1:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I never go anywhere without my Garmin. I even use it on long trips when I know where I'm going because I tend to vege out and miss exits.
You can download books from audible.com into it, but I use my iPod for that.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jan - My daughter has a Garmin GPS and is very happy with it. Some of the Garmins have FREE traffic updates.... wish the GPS that came with our car did that!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Love the Garmin Nuvi!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i just bought a gps this past weekend.
i did some research and garmin seemed to dominate the top 10 lists.
mine is a 265t and it mates with my blackberry to give me handsfree service in the car.

i have a dreadful sense of direction and think that gps is a wonderfully useful device.

joe


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

My son has a Garmin and loves it. The one in my car is adequate but wasn't much help on my trip to Canada. I love being able to push "Home" and I know I'll find my way....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I found a forum for the Garmin GPS systems. It's at http://forums.gpsreview.net/viewforum.php?f=2
I'm still trying to figure out which to get. I know the one my daughter had (Magellan) gave us a couple of old locations that were closed and that was frustrating! My blackberry stayed on 'airport' mode when we got off of the plane and I needed to find a Verizon store to get it fixed so calls could come through. We put in Verizon and were paying so much attn to the GPS that we didn't notice that we passed TWO open Verizon stores and went to the one on the GPS and it was closed.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have a Garmin....cannot recall the model #, love it! Some new streets are missing....they tend to take you on roads that are more direct to the place you are going instead of you going your usual route. 

Really good, so you do not get lost trying to find an address or good at finding shortcuts and trying to get out of a town when you have no idea which way to go!

Like everything....new things are built.....houses, roads, etc., I wonder what it would cost to update our Garmin.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

For my Nuvi 360, it's 69.99 for a one time update and 119.99 for a lifetime (4 times a year). You get a free update for 1 year after purchase, unfortunately I didn't do it before my year ran out. I do find that sometimes it sends me someplace that doesn't exist. I need to get the update because I hate when I go somewhere and there's been construction so the GPS has no idea where to go. I rely on it so much now, I don't even have an updated map anymore. When I first bought mine, I'd use it here locally to see where it would take me and realized it takes you on the direct route not necessarily the quickest, so I do agree with Linda. But when I'm travelling it's not like I'd know to take the back roads anyway.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Love my Garmin Nuvi!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

We have a TOMTOM one. 
In Holland we find TOMTOM the best GPS there is.

http://www.tomtom.com/products/category.php?ID=0&Language=4


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been looking at all the different Garmins and this one seems like a good deal. The nüvi 1260T at https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=134&pID=30964
Does anyone have this one and if so do you like it? Is it missing something that might be good to have?


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

DH won a Tom Tom (valued at $450) off the radio. It is awesome. Not sure how we managed before without it. It is very user friendly. The best thing I like about it, is when we're in a big city, we can find the nearest Target, or whatever we're looking for, quick and easy! It has saved us valuable time...over and over.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee said:


> DH won a Tom Tom (valued at $450) off the radio. It is awesome. Not sure how we managed before without it. It is very user friendly. The best thing I like about it, is when we're in a big city, we can find the nearest Target, or whatever we're looking for, quick and easy! It has saved us valuable time...over and over.


That's the problem I saw with the Magellan (sp?) my daughter was using when we were in Houston. We put in a Verizon store since my blackberry wouldn't take incomming calls when we got off of the plane and it took us past 2 open stores and to a closed one. We were too busy watching the gps that we missed both of the stores  That one hasn't been updated though but I did notice that it froze up from time to time
I should have just used the gps on my phone but it's so much easier on the larger screen.....unless its outdated  I've been paying every month for the gps service and by now I could have bought one
I'm hearing Tom Tom and Garmin are the 2 best to buy. I tried to see the Garmin I'm looking at in a store but they didn't have one as nice as it is. The salesman told me I knew more about the gps than he did. Guess I've been doing a lot of homework on them. I'm kind of tired of buying things and throwing money away! Since we're moving I'd like to know how to use it before I really need it!


----------

